# Feedback on rider



## skproducer (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I produce a 2 cast show that will be touring the US throughout 2016/17. I have drafted the rider (attached). 

I have little production management and technical knowledge so would appreciate your feedback.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 1, 2016)

General Information #9 is awkwardly worded. Also, Bottled water is cheap and you should not rely on water fountains if you can avoid it. Local water quality is an issue these days.

Staging #6 Is that a standard size for tables? Because that seems oddly specific. 

Just a personal thing, can you find a different way to differentiate between the presenter and the producer. I find that I often switched them while I was reading and had to go back and reread.


----------



## Professor Ed Baker (Mar 1, 2016)

General Information #8 & #9 maybe have a look at AEA Safe and Sanitary. 

#8 I would specify "must be" separate from those provided for the audience.

#9 I would ask for Bottled water... I am an old guy and grew up drinnking out of garden hoses but there are some foul public water sources out there.


Staging 

#3 Is the Venue responsible for the Clear, Sweep adn Mop?
Does the floor need to be dry before house opens for any fight call, dance call, stage walk?

#6 TheaterEd has a point: Is that a standard size for tables? Or would 72" X 30" x 30" work?

#7 Are there any weight or activity requirements for these pieces? 

Sound

#8 and #9 Who provides those Mics? Presenter or do you bring them with you?
Who provides the Mic Belts? (I have been on both sides of that belt and been handed some skanky thangs.)
If the presenter provides that equipment I might specify "Clean and Reliable". 
Maybe even add some Frequency Spec so that the audience doesn't spend the evening listening to the police or fire department.

I always expect the worst when I walk into a hall, so, maybe you want to ignore this, but your own "Clean and Reliable" DI is cheap and easy to carry. If it were me, I'd just pack my own. 

Thanks for the opportunity to share!

Ed


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 1, 2016)

5) Production may require up to two (2) hours of additional tech rehearsal the day after the first
performance. Presenter must make its tech staff available for this rehearsal at no additional charge
to Producer.

*"May" is optional. "Must" is required. You're telling the venue to schedule people for something that might not happen. If you decide not to rehearse, you need to pay them. Saying they must be available at no extra charge to you isn't going to happen. I'd give you my billing rates for my crew and you can either pay the minimum, pay for the actual time, or elect to not do it so that I don't have to schedule somebody. *

6) If Company is travelling by air, Presenter will pay for and provide all transportation between airport
and hotel and between hotel to venue.

*Be more specific as to the type of transportation and the quality of the driver, otherwise you run the risk of getting some tweaker stagehand in a '72 Datsun 280z try to wedge you and your team into his rattle trap sled of a car. *

7) If travelling by vehicle, Production will arrive in a SUV or van and Presenter must provide parking at
the venue
*Specify that parking must be at the loading dock, or within a certain range of the stage entrance. You might wind up in a parking garage a half mile away otherwise. If said garage is on the venue property, you're still "at the venue". Think- how far away are Vegas casino parking garages from the showroom?*

8) Sanitary toilet facilities with hot and cold running water must be provided for cast. These restrooms
should be separate from those provided for the audience. *"Should" is discretionary, and "must" is non-negotiable. Word this with "must". *

9) Production requires access to drinking water. If water fountains are not available, Presenter is
responsible to pay for and provide drinking water to show cast and crew at no additional charge to
Producer. Presenter is responsible to pay for and provide soft drinks, tea, coffee and an assortment
of healthy snacks (example: assortment of fruit, yogurt, muffins, etc.) for Load-in as well as one (1)
hot meal show cast and producer/tour manager at least two hours prior to performance.
*Drinking fountains cannot be your only option. Bottled water is a must. You must also specify quantities of each and every item, otherwise you're going to wind up with 3 soft drinks, no ice, no cups, a warm vat of tea, and since I think that Snickers are healthy snacks because of the peanuts in them, you'll wind up with that. Hope nobody you're bringing has nut allergies?*

11) Presenter shall supply a production office for producer/tour manager
*How many phone lines do you need? Data lines? Are you bringing a phone? Do you need a printer? A computer? Tables? Chairs? How many outlets do you need? If you don't get specific, you're going to get stuck in a cinderblock box with none of these things by somebody. *

13) Producer must be informed of any picture call and requests for Meet & Greets no less than 48
hours prior to the call, barring extenuating circumstances.
*What determines extenuating circumstances? Remove that part, otherwise the ball is in someone else's court, not yours. *

1) A level playing space clear of obstructions with a width of 28 to 48 feet and a depth of 13 feet. *Do you have requirements for the actual surface? Does it matter if the floor is wood or concrete? Sprung or not? Again, be very specific. *

A small box weighing approximately 3.5 pounds will be hung downstage right using touring rope
and a carabiner. It remains static throughout the performance. *How will this be hung, on what kind of rope? At what height? If you came into my venue and none of this was properly set up to be hung, it won't be. If I inspect it at load in and anything is wrong with it, it won't be hung. Is that an actual rated carabiner, or a key chain that looks like a carabiner? Most venues will do the same thing. *

11) Hanging position for touring backdrop at back of specified playing space required. Backdrop
measures 48 feet wide x 30 feet high. A black drape is to be hung on the same line and will sit
behind backdrop to prevent light leak. Chain or tail batten required, pocket measures 2.4 inches.
Scenic masking to top and sides of backdrop if required. The backdrop remains static throughout
the performance. *You'll have all this flameproofed, and documentation for it, yes?*

2) Production requires one (1) venue staff to assist with the Load-in, set up, breakdown, and Load-Out
of the show. This includes unpacking, hanging and packing backdrop, hanging and unhanging box. *You should ask about the minimum crew requirements of the venue. I can't figure out how to safely hang things on a lineset without 2 people. *

Presenter will kindly provide local crew and supplies for basic set, wardrobe, and props repairs at
no additional charge to Production. *Again, use the term "shall". I don't have to kindly provide anyone with anything for free. My venue is a for-profit operation, nobody rides for free. Why am I paying to fix your problems?*

Sound and lighting: be (again) very specific about what you actually need. Podunk County Playhouse may not have the PA you're thinking of, and the current language leaves things wide open to any number of set ups.

Now, for some fun and a very good example of how specific to get with a rider, you need to read Iggy Pop's rider. In terms of details, aim in this direction as to make your problems disappear before you even show up. Jos, Iggy and that lot have been at it a while. They know what they're doing, and it would benefit you (as well as make you chuckle) to read this several times. 

Behold the raw power! http://www.thesmokinggun.com/file/iggy-pop-2012-rider?page=1


----------



## Amiers (Mar 1, 2016)

You like showing that off don't you What


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 2, 2016)

Amiers said:


> You like showing that off don't you What


I like the sound of my own voice more than anything.

But in all seriousness, everything I've lined out up there that sounds like someone trying to screw the production or play less than fair is things I've had happen to me or friends. Plus, every person on the planet must be exposed to the Iggy rider, and I will see to it personally.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 2, 2016)

I could swear that I've read that before, but if I did, I don't remember. Hilarious read.


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2016)

What does the rest of the contract look like? To you have the few pages of legal speak to get out of a gig that has gone south? Do you have clauses to cover you if you get stranded due to travel issues? Most riders have at least 10 pages of that before you even get to the technical needs. Remember, a rider is supposed to be stapled to something, it is no the contract itself.


----------

